# ragionamenti su Manager



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Ieri con Manager è stato ancora diverso dal solito.
Non lo  so. E' come se ai miei occhi fosse sempre meno Manager e più...uomo?
No. Non è il termine giusto.

Ultimamente, ogni volta che lo vedo è come se aggiungessi un tassello (dove non lo so ancora) nell' immagine mentale che ho di lui.

Ho capito che quando siamo_ io e lui,_
non dentro un motel o nei nostri uffici. Io e lui. In un bar. In mezzo alla gente. Alla luce del sole, lui è...Indifeso quasi.
E si trattiene, cosa che non fa assolutamente in motel. O meglio. Io noto questo.
Diventa..."aggressivo" verbalmente, si muove non in maniera fluida come al solito ma un pò rigida come se facesse fatica a starmi vicino in quel modo.
Come se potessi dargli una scossa elettrica da seccarlo all'istante.
E mi sembra anche che faccia fatica a non toccarmi quando siamo in mezzo alla gente.
Sono certa abbia capito che sento la sua difficoltà. E l'ho anche codificata non come una cosa negativa ma come la conferma di tutto quello che mi dice in motel.

Non riesco a spiegarmi cazzo.
Perchè non è solo una cosa di sensazioni, lui...lui si  comporta anche come se...

In giro siamo una "coppia" che attira lo sguardo. Io e Mattia no, ma io e Man si.

E lo vedo che...quando qualche uomo mi guarda lui...

Cazzo. Boni sti antidolorifici però!

Fino ad oggi non ho visto il rosa di questa relazione. 
Forse pecco di presunzione massima ma da ieri ho proprio capito che posso essere per Man un gran tallone di Achille. Lo sapevo anche prima ma ora avverto segnali che mi è impossibile ignorare.

Quando gli ho detto scherzando che non gli piacevo abbastanza lui si è davvero alterato.
In maniera assolutamente sproporzionata cominciando sta filippica di quanto sono faiga e stupenda e bellissima e intelligente e colta e tutto l'universo...ma lo diceva come se...porca merda....come se avesse paura che io mi allontanassi. e volesse rassicurarmi sul fatto che il non vederci spesso era esclusivamente imputabile a tutto il resto e non a noi.  Mah...che me ne importa...non ho bisogno di...rassicurazioni. Cioè...
Mi è sembrata una reazione, pur con tutto lo stress che ha addosso, esagerata ecco.
Come se fossi, esasperando il concetto, una specie di medicina  salva vita.

Insomma...ieri altre informazioni da codificare e due di queste.
Una è che...non sento la nostra non relazione come la sente e la vive lui. 
nemmeno per la metà, e mi sembra di...sminuirlo.
Lui investe tanto. Più di me in qualche modo.
Io, pur facendomi un sesso paura e pur piacendomi molto ecco...non so.

la seconda cosa che ho codificato è un altra sensazione. Che avevo già..che riporta al nostro famoso discorso di quando ancora non avevamo consumato dove lui aveva detto che non era assolutamente facile agli innamoramenti.
Ecco....

Si. Mi sta venendo uno scrupolo.
sarà idiota. sarà egocentrico. sarà da invornita fagiana. da gatta morta DOC.
Io non lo so ma so che se qualcuno si farà male quella non sarò io (e se lo sarò mi sento in grado di gestirla.)
Dopo tutto questo tempo di frequentazione io non nutro sentimenti romantici per lui.
Continuo a non desiderare di andarci a cena se bisogna rinunciare al mote.
Continuo a pensare che non lo frequenterei per una storia seria.
Che se mi invitasse per due giorni fuori io e lui non ci andrei anche se Mattia fosse su Marte.

se  avessi un pò di sale in zucca e non solo la Guest star invornita dovrei lasciare manager. Ora. 



ma poi penso che noi diversamente fedeli siamo dei fottutissimi egoisti, che prendiamo solo l'attimo, ce ne nutriamo come dei bulimici e poi via.
E' vero.
In questo momento con manager sono proprio così.
Un egoista del sentimento. Quel sentimento che è solo per Mattia.


Ognuno per se no?
Nessuno stupra nessuno.
Nessuno costringe nessuno.
e la maggiore età ce l'abbiamo tutti.










però...


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Si sta innamorando.


----------



## erab (27 Luglio 2012)

.....però .... le proporzioni dell' eventuale "botto" non sono quantificabili.
e le avvisaglie ci sono.
Dici di essere egoista, egoisticamente chiudi tutto, subito, non
dico l' infedeltà, tieniti pure il personaggio amante ma cambia l' interprete.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

quoto Eliade...si sta innamorando


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4760 ha detto:
			
		

> .....però .... le proporzioni dell' eventuale "botto" non sono quantificabili.
> e le avvisaglie ci sono.
> Dici di essere egoista, egoisticamente chiudi tutto, subito, non
> dico l' infedeltà, tieniti pure il personaggio amante ma cambia l' interprete.


razionalmente lo so. hai ragione le avvisaglie ci sono tutte per un botto.
Ma...uno dei punti è che alla fine...non ci credo! Non riesco nonostante tutto a convincermi che lui possa "innamorarsi" di me.
Ma non perchè non valgo,  ma perchè sono certa che troncherebbe lui questa storia e che non me lo direbbe mai.
Fondamentalmente  il mio "egoismo"  da traditrice mi fa proprio smazzare il problema alla fonte. Io sto bene. Convivo con la parte rosa di manager e intanto travio il fedele che si scocca davanti ad un fil porno.
E se se si fa male cazzi suoi. Non sono la balia di nessuno e lui può farcela.

Oppure...io voglio. E basta. :girlcry:
Ho tradito Mattia dopo circa tre anni dal suo tradimento e mai nemmeno per una volta ho pensato seriamente di scopare per rendergli la pariglia.
In tre anni ho conosciuto molti uomini e alcuni  mi piacevano parecchio eppure ho sempre rifiutato ogni avances. Sempre. Perchè nessuno poteva reggere il confronto ai miei occhi con Mattia.
Ho cambiato modo di tradire. Sono sempre abbastanza settoriale ma adesso sono al limite del ridicolo.
Quindi. E' come se manager fosse il prescelto thò e me lo sarei scopata subito. Il giorno dopo avere scoperto che mi attizzava l'ormone. Non ci volevo fare discorsi e glielo avevo anche detto (terrorizzandolo ancora di più ma non lo sapevo! pensavo ancora fosse un dom!:mrgreen 
Eccola la bimbaMinkia diversamente fedele.






A costo di sembrare più di facili costumi di quanto non sia...confesso (sul serio) che ciò che in questo momento mi fa impazzire di Manager...ciò che mi fa scattare un sacco di robe è...

che lo sto portando dentro un sesso che è evidente non ha mai sperimentato. E la sensazione che questo mi provoca è...eroina.

ovvero. L'essenza del. tradimento.

ma poi torno io. tebina. e guardo questo padre di famiglia che sta mettendo in gioco tutto per cosa.
Per soffocotti con ingoio e poi bacio?
Per una guest star depilata che lo fa impazzire?
Per...cosa cazzo. Cosa.
a si. 
Per lui sarà quasi ammmore, ecco per cosa.

:bleah:



E poi torno in modalità diversamente fedele egoista e...

me ne frego di cosa mette in gioco lui e come la vive..
perchè comunque non ci sentiamo. Non ci mandiamo sms. Ci vediamo pochissimo. e quindi mi dimostra che è assolutamente in grado di gestirla.



Erab...mi sento indemoniata per sul serio.

ma una cosa mi è chiara.
Mai più fedeli. Mai più.
E'  evidente che il mio pelo sullo stomaco si è assottigliato. E di molto.


----------



## erab (27 Luglio 2012)

Non mi sono spiegato, dei problemi di man si occupa e preoccupa man, è adulto
e vaccinato e si assume le sue responsabilità.
Però scricchiola, e te ne stai accorgendo.
Non è un professionista del tradimento, è un dilettante allo sbaraglio.
Da uomo ti dico, non esiste cretino più cretino di un uomo infatuato, sopratutto
se si tratta di uno che è abituato ad avere il controllo, e i cretini cosa fanno?

cretinate!

hai pensato a cosa succederebbe a te, alla tua vita, al tuo lavoro se le cose andassero male?

Consiglio spassionato, sbarazzatene


----------



## kikko64 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ... tu DEVI convincerti che lui è GIA' INNAMORATO DI TE ... e da uomo fedele capisco benissimo anche il perché !!

Che poi lui se ne sia già reso conto ... è un altro paio di maniche.

Il problema per Te sarà continuare a gestire alle Tue condizioni (perché è questo che vuoi) la relazione con quest'uomo quando finalmente realizzerà di essere .... innnnnammmmmmorato.

e saranno ... "uccelli per diabetici" ...


P.S. ti vedo in forma oggi ... stai guarendo


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Lascialo prima che sia tardi


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2012)

ragazzi capisco benissimo manager...io sono un diavolo insensibile e poco sentimenale..pero'......pero'non vi nascondo,di essermi sentito perso,quando ho capito che con l''altra''era finita.
E non vi dico la gioia per sms che prima mi ha mandato..mica e'finita.
E'la ns e storia assurda..perche'l'anagrafe....


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4776 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazzi capisco benissimo manager...io sono un diavolo insensibile e poco sentimenale..pero'......pero'non vi nascondo,di essermi sentito perso,quando ho capito che con l''altra''era finita.
> E non vi dico la gioia per sms che prima mi ha mandato..mica e'finita.
> E'la ns e storia assurda..perche'l'anagrafe....


usti loth cosa leggono i miei occhi?
come mai pareva finita?
che ti ha scritto
so'curiosa

da te poi mai avrei detto
loth ha un cuoricino:girlhaha:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4776 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazzi capisco benissimo manager...io sono un diavolo insensibile e poco sentimenale..pero'......pero'non vi nascondo,di essermi sentito perso,quando ho capito che con l''altra''era finita.
> E non vi dico la gioia per sms che prima mi ha mandato..mica e'finita.
> E'la ns e storia assurda..perche'l'anagrafe....


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4776 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazzi capisco benissimo manager...io sono un diavolo insensibile e poco sentimenale..pero'......*pero'non vi nascondo,di essermi sentito perso,quando ho capito che con l''altra''era finita.
> *E non vi dico la gioia per sms che prima mi ha mandato..mica e'finita.
> E'la ns e storia assurda..perche'l'anagrafe....


Lothar........


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

ditemi che ho letto male lothar vi prego....


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4782 ha detto:
			
		

> ditemi che ho letto male lothar vi prego....


No, hai letto benissimo!
Sta capitolando!


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4782 ha detto:
			
		

> ditemi che ho letto male lothar vi prego....



 no


----------



## erab (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4782 ha detto:
			
		

> ditemi che ho letto male lothar vi prego....


Hai letto benissimo, potete raccontarvela quanto volete ma fra amanti stabili, il rischio che prima o poi arrivi il sentimento è inevitabile.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

quoti una e te ne esce un'altra ci rinuncio; sabotaggioXD
volevo dire cuoricino una sega eh?
c'èuna moglie a casa che lo aspetta, a randellate lo prenderei lothar, levatemelo dalle mani:condom:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4786 ha detto:
			
		

> quoti una e te ne esce un'altra ci rinuncio; sabotaggioXD
> volevo dire cuoricino una sega eh?
> c'èuna moglie a casa che lo aspetta, a randellate lo prenderei lothar, levatemelo dalle mani:condom:


Ops...credo di essere girata dall'altra parte....:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4788 ha detto:
			
		

> Ops...credo di essere girata dall'altra parte....:fischio:


pure io....e  poi dice a me che mi sono rincretinita...


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4785 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai letto benissimo, potete raccontarvela quanto volete ma fra amanti stabili, il rischio che prima o poi arrivi il sentimento è inevitabile.


A okkei...fra amanti stabili....che paura. 
Io ne sono fuori allora.


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

kikko. Erab.
NO NO NO NO NO!


----------



## erab (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4791 ha detto:
			
		

> kikko. Erab.
> NO NO NO NO NO!


...mmm...mumble

scusa, non ho capito a cosa è riferito il no no no 

...mmm...mumble...mmm...mumble...mmm...mumble

ma chi è kikko? 

mi sono perso :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4793 ha detto:
			
		

> ...mmm...mumble
> 
> scusa, non ho capito a cosa è riferito il no no no
> 
> ...


Kikko64, un altro fottuto fedele, che dice che devo mollare manager, sostenendo che è già innamorato ma non lo sa.
C'è un commento qui suo nell'altra pagina.

Uffi...

e il no no no no è riferito a...non lo so!!!!
A tutto!! per partito preso!!!


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4789 ha detto:
			
		

> pure io....e  poi dice a me che mi sono rincretinita...


Tu sei sulla buona strada. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4794 ha detto:
			
		

> Kikko64, un altro fottuto fedele, che dice che devo mollare manager, sostenendo che è già innamorato ma non lo sa.
> C'è un commento qui suo nell'altra pagina.
> 
> Uffi...
> ...


 Fuggi?


----------

